# Next Year's Meet



## kc5tpy (Aug 19, 2014)

Hello.  I'm glad everyone is interested in next years meet.  We did have a great time.  Let's get the discussion rolling.  I will start this now and hopefully start slowly.  FIRST, do we keep it in the Midlands?  If we move it south then our Scotland members have a problem.  If we move it north then our members down south have a problem.  SECOND, do we choose the same campsite?  Did you folks like where we had it?  Should we decide to keep it in the Midlands, should I research a couple different sites or does someone have a good alternative?  THIRD.  What do you folks think, June, July, August?  School holidays?

We can start here and narrow things from there.  I hope I get plenty of feed back.  This is NOT my Group.  It is OUR Group.  I hope to get many more U.K. members attending next year.  Let's hear your ideas.

Danny


----------



## wade (Aug 20, 2014)

From someone who had to travel 7 hours to get to the site I still think that it is in a good central location. The camp site was good and had what was needed. I think and the wardens seemed friendly enough and made us feel very welcome. I am happy to consider other locations but would also be happy to vote to return there again. Late July or early August is fine for me. Wherever we go though we need to ensure that we book the additional pitch from the beginning as it turned out to be an ideal setup.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 20, 2014)

July or early August should be fine for me as well.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure what's going on with the forum in general, but just got my first Subscription update for about three weeks.












image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 20, 2014






Not getting updates either from members I follow:th_crybaby2:

Having to look at each Members updates to see what happening!!! 

Right rant over, July August is good for me, will go anywhere, but Central is a good idea for all members?

My problem is we start to get booked up at weekends during the Summer pretty quick for our Hog Roast, so some idea of date would be really good for me.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## wade (Aug 20, 2014)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Not sure what's going on with the forum in general, but just got my first Subscription update for about three weeks.
> 
> 
> Not getting updates either from members I follow:th_crybaby2:
> ...


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 21, 2014)

:no_no:


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 21, 2014)

Wade you told me it would take Steve a couple months to get back online here  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   AHHH! I mean, Hello Steve.  Glad to have you back!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





How about this?  In the spirit of "if it ain't broke don't fix it", how about the same weekend in the same place?  August 7-8-9, 2015.  Woodhall Spa?  Minus the hurricane!  I think I can get the Lancaster from Canada and the Spitfire back but the Red Arrows can be tough to deal with so no promises.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll let this run until 31-08-14 and then If no objections or alternatives offered we will make a firm commitment.  Let me know what you folks think.

Danny

As a side note:  Thanks Steve for that big gazebo and that fridge trailer, what a great thing for an outing like that.  We dodged a BULLET!  As it turned out we only had one other gazebo to move over should the weather have been bad.  I know we made do on the Friday nite and everyone seemed to have a good time but had we all had to huddle there all day Saturday in the pouring rain and then tried to eat a meal; it wouldn't have been as much fun.  I know you would think one less gazebo won't matter and who would think several folks would have the same thought, but who would have thought on THAT particular weekend the U.K. would have a tropical storm passing through?  If it were August in S. Texas I'd say we would be fine but we can't count on the U.K. weather.  Please do your best to bring 'em if you got 'em.

Danny


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 21, 2014)

Being that this is a democracy, I’ll go with the majority vote but we usually go to a music festival that weekend ( 7-10 ) We skipped it this year for the cook off and thouroughly enjoyed the weekend but if we could do the weekend before it’d be appreciated. Happy with the site and the pitches, Woodhall Spa is a cracking little town too.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 21, 2014)

Any date up to now except August Bank is good for me. 

I agree with Danny, Woodhall Spa is a central location for all, and it's a nice site, with big pitches.

Steve


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey , Danny. I've got room in my back yard for a good gathering , just pack it all up and cross the pond for the party .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Ohio is not a bad place and the Lake Erie is close by with all it's beautiful waters :













parkday with the kids 008.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 21, 2011


















parkday with the kids 004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Oct 21, 2011






And don't forget the Algae Bloom , nice green , greasy water...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you had fun this year. Wish I could afford to visit ya'll . My heritage is in the U.K. ,never been there though . . .

Have fun planning and  . . .


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello Stan.  The truck and the travel trailer ain't water proof.  We could have a whale of a time on Padre Island but just can't get there.  These U.K. folks haven't seen a beach like that unless they have been overseas.  My wife loves the beach so when I go home I usually take her to Padre.  We drive about 20 miles down the beach and spend a nite or 2.  Nobody around but the coyotes, sea gulls and pelicans.  Well,  if you don't count the sharks and stuff in the water, but I don't tell her about that.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello Graeme.  Sorry.  Yes, I forgot about that.  OK.  Now we have 3 options.  July 31, August 1-2 2015.  August 7-9, 2015.  August 14-16, 2015.  I spoke to Smoking Monkey on the phone and he is free any of those.  I can make any of those but my choice is 7-9 August.  PLEASE give me some feedback.  I want to include EVERYONE!  This is OUR Group and I want as varied opinion as possible.

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 21, 2014)

Woodhall Spa was good we would go back there again as for dates end of July or August is good


----------



## waltmaca (Aug 22, 2014)

The last option is out for me. But I would hope to get there.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi Danny, 7th - 9th August will do for us

Dave


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello waltmaca.  Glad to have you joining in.

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello.  As we have 2 objections it seems the weekend of July 31, August 1-2 2015 fits better into all schedules.  It's a shame we haven't had more input.  I'll leave it open to the end of August in the hopes that more will voice their opinion.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi Danny, that's ok by me. Hope you enjoyed our traditional British Bank Holiday!!













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Aug 25, 2014







Steve


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello Steve.  I have to work Bank holidays but you are correct.  EVERY Bank Holiday has rain included in the package.  The weather is why I moved to the U.K..  Doctors said I suffered from depression and recommended a different climate so I came here.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 25, 2014)

Should of been up here nice and sunny all day


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello.  Now don't rub it in Ewan.  Nice and sunny in Scotland??  Are you sure?  Did you take a long nap?  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   ACTUALLY my Dad came to visit about 8 years ago and I took him on a "tour" of the U.K. in May.  We went from here to Loch Ness and then to Perth.  Back down the East coast and back to here.  The country was ABSOLUTELY beautiful and the weather that year was wonderful.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 25, 2014)

Was out washing the cars and the drive


----------



## jockaneezer (Aug 26, 2014)

End of July fits in great for me Danny if everyone else can accommodate it, glad it suits Steve too as it takes the pressure off me :)


----------



## wade (Aug 26, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Stan.  The truck and the travel trailer ain't water proof.  We could have a whale of a time on Padre Island but just can't get there.  These U.K. folks haven't seen a beach like that unless they have been overseas.  My wife loves the beach so when I go home I usually take her to Padre.  We drive about 20 miles down the beach and spend a nite or 2.  Nobody around but the coyotes, sea gulls and pelicans.  Well,  if you don't count the sharks and stuff in the water, but I don't tell her about that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Padre Island. Now that certainly gets my vote for venue 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Don't worry about the sharks - they are great grilled with a little lemon pepper


----------



## wade (Aug 26, 2014)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello Graeme.  Sorry.  Yes, I forgot about that.  OK.  Now we have 3 options.  July 31, August 1-2 2015.  August 7-9, 2015.  August 14-16, 2015.  I spoke to Smoking Monkey on the phone and he is free any of those.  I can make any of those but my choice is 7-9 August.  PLEASE give me some feedback.  I want to include EVERYONE!  This is OUR Group and I want as varied opinion as possible.
> 
> Danny


All dates above are good for me.


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello.  OK.  As we had no objections to the date, next years meet will be 31-07-15 - 02-08-15.  So put that on your calender!  NOW.  I just contacted the camp site.  They are not really taking bookings yet that far in advance.  There will be a Directors meeting later this month where they will discuss prices for next year.  There "may" be a price increase but not necessarily.  I will get a phone call when they know or I will contact them, end of the month.  There are several camp sites in the area and 3-4 more camp sites in Woodhall Spa so they must remain competitive, BUT should they do something silly we will find another venue somewhere.  As soon as we can book I'll let folks know.  Booking it this early will also allow folks without caravans to book the Sky Pods.  Hopefully we can have a larger turn out next year.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Sep 1, 2014)

That's great Danny - Thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello.  I am running in to some problems with trying to top the Lancasters and spitfire I provided this year.  I have invited the Queen, and William and Kate.  I have also contacted  NASA about the space shuttle but I don't hold out much hope for either.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello folks, I'm definitely interested in this! Could anyone let me know what kind of stuff is involved? Do you just cook up a good load of food and chow down? Sounds amazing!


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 26, 2015)

Got it in one Ewan, but there might be beer involved too [emoji]128521[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hope you can make it Ewan.  If you are thinking of coming, get something booked as early as you can.  That's funny Graeme; I don't remember there being any beer last year.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Danny


----------



## ewanjackson (Mar 26, 2015)

More a cider man myself. Hope that's manly enough!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi Ewan.  We will provide you with an unmarked opaque plastic beaker to drink from.  Your secret is safe.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2015)

ewanjackson said:


> Hello folks, I'm definitely interested in this! Could anyone let me know what kind of stuff is involved? Do you just cook up a good load of food and chow down? Sounds amazing!


Hi Ewan.

The event is very informal however we try to coordinate what people cook/bring beforehand to ensure that as many bases are covered as possible. A month or so before the event we will start to ask what people intend doing on the day and post up a list for others to see. That way we hope to avoid everyone doing the same thing. If people do want to cook or bring similar things then that is perfectly OK too but we are just trying to avoid the only thing on the table being 20 bowls of potato salad.

At the site we rent an additional pitch which we use for the BBQs. People who wanted to cook brought their own smokers for cooking on the day however it may be possible to share with someone else if they have the space. We also have a large refrigerated trailer on the site (thanks to Steve) so that we can keep everything chilled before it is cooked. We had a good mix of food last year which included Brisket, pulled pork, ribs, chicken in several forms, sausage, chili and various breads and salads of all kinds.

Most of us arrive on the Friday night and the evening is spent huddling under a caravan awning trying to shelter from torrential rain whilst drinking copious amounts of wine, beer (and possibly cider), getting to know each other and sharing stories of that elusive perfect brisket or rib roast. Whilst the smokers are talking about the important stuff our partners are discussing trivial matters like world peace and are looking upon as in awe. I think it is a look of awe but maybe it is just sympathy.

On the Saturday we set a time in the late afternoon at which point we will eat. The BBQers then work towards getting their food ready for that time. It is all then laid out on a table and, because there is usually much more than we can eat, the whole group, invited guests, and anyone else that happens to be passing by are invited to tuck in.

It is a very relaxed day and it is not a competition. It is all about sharing our experiences, picking up tips from others and then enjoying a good spread of smoked meats and sides with good company.

We are looking forward to you joining us if you can


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Ewan, it's as Wade said.

Hers a couple of pictures from last years event.













image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 27, 2015


















image.jpg



__ smokin monkey
__ Mar 27, 2015






Wade, I PM Danny last night regarding the Menus, and I think it will be more important the last year to post them up, as more people are attending.

Also PM Jeff (TulsaJeff) with a request to see if it's OK to have a dedicated web site for it.

Smokin Monkey [emoji]133660013031[/emoji]


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 27, 2015)

HEY!  Wait a minute!  That 1st picture has been digitally altered!  I didn't have ANY beer that weekend!  Well; that's my story and I'm sticking to it.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Hope all can make it this year.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Mar 28, 2015)

I am flexible on the dates, How many people are attending? and depending on the number of pitches that we will be booking I think we should push for a discount, or at the very least the "extra" pitch should be a freebie.  If you don't ask, you don't get!


----------



## wade (Mar 28, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I am flexible on the dates, How many people are attending? and depending on the number of pitches that we will be booking I think we should push for a discount, or at the very least the "extra" pitch should be a freebie.  If you don't ask, you don't get!


These have all been booked several months ago to ensure that we get the central pitches we need together. The dates we go are ate peak time for them so discount is probably not on the cards - however they are very accommodating towards us and make us feel very welcome.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi SW.  I asked about a discount last year.  I am sure the site wardens would go for it.  Nice couple I have gotten to know.  We also invite them for the meal.  Not their call though.  The problem is getting folks to commit.  I can't organise any better than in the forum.  I know we will get a discount when I can go to them and say we will be booking "X" pitches and "X" pods  I KNOW 4 couples will be there, if you are coming that would be 5 but I don't KNOW you are coming.  Last year a couple folks said they were coming but never booked.  Until I can get folks to commit to the weekend BEFORE we book any pitches/pods I have no bargaining position.  I thought that by setting the date so early maybe we could get an idea of the numbers but not the case.  Smokin Monkey will host a site to post menus again this year.  We are trying to make sure we don't end up with everyone making smoked chicken and green salad.  He and Wade and I will try to fill any "gaps" we see but we got very little participation on menus last year.  I hope that was just because it was the first meet.  Makes it hard to "cook for the masses".  We also had folks just wandering around watching so naturally we invited them to join us.  Had a little lad munching on a chicken leg quarter big as his head!  BIG ole grin on his face!  That was priceless!  I don't know how better we could do it.  Even if we post a site for folks to sign up to the weekend, that is STILL not a commitment.  If I go to them with booking 20 pitches/pods and then don't deliver, any future discount would be a non-starter.  Any suggestions are welcome.

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Mar 28, 2015)

Its a difficult one,  maybe putting a deposit down, but that still does not guarantee they will show up on the day.  

I will send out a couple of tweets to see if I can gather a bit more interest !!


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 28, 2015)

List get a list  together of people who have definitely booked.

Danny
Wade
Steve 
Graham?
Ewamn?
Osprey?
Ewan?
Smokewood?


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 28, 2015)

Got my MRI scan end of April beginning of May, so I should have some idea whats happening by the end of May. Camping and crutches don't go well.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 28, 2015)

Hello.  Osprey.  There is a B&B/hotel JUST up the road and I am sure several others in the village.  I will certainly act as taxi service should you decide to come.  We will get you there buddy if you can get to Woodhall Spa.  If I can help in any other way PLEASE let me know.  We would LOVE to have you there.

I feel certain Graeme has booked.  That makes 4.  IF smokewood has ; that makes 5.  Also you know Steve we fed MANY "on lookers".

I'll tell ya guys; I wish we could tighten this up and get some numbers but I don't see how.  No one will commit,  So far we have 4 maybe 5.  I can't get a discount for 5 pitches in a peak period.  How do we know how much to cook??

I gotta tell ya I am starting to lose heart.  Yes, I love the fact of us getting together and sharing knowledge and skills but who is going to show up?  I have a spreadsheet of members from the U.K..   There are 50 SMF members from the U.K. who have not joined the Group.  MANY U.K. members join the Group and are never heard from again..  Of the folks who have joined the Group 95% of those are not active ( UK members ).  

There are 5-6 of us keeping the Group going and I'm not holding up my end.  I hope to change that!  I will start to post more Q-View.

Well there are the facts.  I don't know why we struggle on?  I guess I am too stupid to give up!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 29, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello.  Osprey.  There is a B&B/hotel JUST up the road and I am sure several others in the village.  I will certainly act as taxi service should you decide to come.  We will get you there buddy if you can get to Woodhall Spa.  If I can help in any other way PLEASE let me know.  We would LOVE to have you there.
> 
> I feel certain Graeme has booked.  That makes 4.  IF smokewood has ; that makes 5.  Also you know Steve we fed MANY "on lookers".
> 
> ...


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 29, 2015)

As said hopefully know more soon, then I can decide. Why do we struggle on ? The passion , or obsession, to create a fantastic meal.

keep with us Danny, use the smoke !!!


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 29, 2015)

YES that is why.  Because we care.  Thanks Dave.  As have been pointed out I need to watch my BIG mouth.  I just get frustrated.  We have the skill base but no participation.

I hope you can make the weekend.  I will help in any way I can; just let me know what ya need.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokewood (Mar 29, 2015)

It's way to early for me to commit to next year, I struggle with my diary for next week never mind next year.


----------



## jockaneezer (Mar 29, 2015)

Yep, I booked a while ago, once I'd got the seedlings sprouting for my Tofu plants


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 30, 2015)

Morning Campers!

Here is the link to UK-SMF for the 2nd Smokers Weekend.

http://www.uk-smf.co.uk/Index.html

This is the place to publish your Menus or ideas.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## mike w (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm fairly certain I will be in Montana during that weekend. If I am in England I'll drive up for the day for sure.


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi Mike if you are in the UK that weekend  your support would be greatly appreciated! (we might even feed you)

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 30, 2015)

Hello SM.  If you don't mind ( I am sure you will be OK with it ) I'll post that link in a separate thread.  I want it to be brought to everyones attention.

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 31, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> Hello SM.  If you don't mind ( I am sure you will be OK with it ) I'll post that link in a separate thread.  I want it to be brought to everyones attention.
> Danny



No Problem Danny


----------



## ewanjackson (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi folks,

Could I just check that it is the below?

Woodhall Country Park:

http://holiday.booking-system.net/A...9&ropt=739&copt=0&refid=-1&tabs=127#TopOfForm

If I come it will be in a tent as I don't have a caravan yet!

Found the below image. Any idea which pitches you guys have taken, so I could have an idea on where to try to book a camping pitch?

(Click for bigger image)













site-plan-2015.png



__ ewanjackson
__ Apr 2, 2015


----------



## wade (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ewan

There will be lots of tents there so don't worry about that. I have actually booked one of the Pods. The site isn't as big as it looks on the map and we will all be scattered around it so don't worry about the location of your pitch . You will be able to get anywhere on the site within a two minute walk.

Anyway, the further you are away from Danny's caravan the less likely you are to be kept awake by his snoring 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wade


----------



## ewanjackson (Apr 2, 2015)

OK cool. Checked the tent availability for that weekend and most of the pitches are available!? Would have thought it would be mostly booked up by now, especially being the summer hols.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ewan, looking at the plan, most are in pitches 83-88, tenting area opposite. If you phone and tell them your with the Smokers Weekend they will sort you out.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi Ewan.  The truth is we would not allow Wade to be any where near us!  We banished him to the other side of the campsite.  You know; the big head and all!  Last year I taught him to boil water! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Serious now!  My friend Wade knows his stuff and if he tells you the sun is shining at midnight; you better go check!  We don't always agree but we get to the same place in the end.  More than one way to smoke a cat!  






   We would love to have you there!  As SM pointed out if you let them know you are with our Group they should help you get a pitch near us.  The 80's is where most of us will be but as Wade said it is only a minute or 2 walk from the other side of the campsite.  Hope to see you there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 2, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> More than one way to smoke a cat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am NOT smoking my cats !  Bloomin Heathens !!


----------



## ewanjackson (Apr 2, 2015)

Geez, smoked cat. Hahaha!


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 2, 2015)

ewanjackson said:


> Geez, smoked cat. Hahaha!


That Danny is not from the civilized world. They smoke anything over there !!


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 2, 2015)

I have tears in my eyes from laughing!  They say cat is a bit stringy but HEY??  Here kitty, kitty, kitty!

Danny

"Bloomin Heathens".  That was GREAT Dave!!!!  Still laughing!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 3, 2015)

KC5TPY said:


> We don't always agree but we get to the same place in the end.


If everyone agreed all the time life would get very boring. On the rare occasions we disagree you usually come round to realise that I was right in the end.


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 6, 2015)

I like Hotdogs :sausage:

Smokin Monkey


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 12, 2015)

MRI 5/5/15 will know a bit more after see the consultant


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 13, 2015)

Lets hope it's good news!


----------



## wade (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes. Joyce and I are looking forward to seeing you again too


----------



## osprey2 (Apr 23, 2015)

Well good news I'm now employed on the ramp at Cardiff airport.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bad news, as its a fixed term contract, no holidays 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All I can do is see what shifts they give me. 03:00 start not nice, nor is 23:59 ??


----------



## wade (Apr 23, 2015)

It is great news that you are back in work - even if on contract.


----------



## bobbobbbq (Apr 25, 2015)

Where and when?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 26, 2015)

Hello Rob.  Sent you the details.  Hope to see you there.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## bobbobbbq (Apr 26, 2015)

Recived. 
Cheers Danny.


----------



## wade (Apr 26, 2015)

It will be good if you can make it


----------



## ewanm77 (Apr 30, 2015)

2 ewans that could be confusing lol


----------



## wade (Apr 30, 2015)

As per Monty Python Australian sketch...

"Michael Balwin, Bruce"

"Michael Balwin, Bruce"

"Is you name not Bruce?"

"No it's Michael"

"Mind if we call you Bruce to avoid confusion?!

I think we should all be called Ewan for the meet - just to help avoid confusion


----------



## kc5tpy (May 1, 2015)

Just call me when it's time to EAT!

Danny


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 1, 2015)

GREAT! will be there.


----------



## smokewood (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't manage the weekend of the July 31, August 1st & 2nd  sorry.  Any other dates are good for me.


----------



## resurrected (Aug 2, 2015)

This thread appears to be the original from last year. Can I suggest this is put to bed and not used to update for 2016.

I know Wade, Steve &  Danny are keen to arrange next year's weekend sooner rather than later. 

With the above in mind I'd suggest we wait for now and then once people are all home one of us can create a fresh thread for 2016, otherwise things are going to end up being posted all over the place,


----------



## smokewood (Aug 2, 2015)

resurrected said:


> This thread appears to be the original from last year. Can I suggest this is put to bed and not used to update for 2016.
> 
> I know Wade, Steve & Danny are keen to arrange next year's weekend sooner rather than later.
> 
> With the above in mind I'd suggest we wait for now and then once people are all home one of us can create a fresh thread for 2016, otherwise things are going to end up being posted all over the place,


Sorted, Lets add everything regarding next years meet onto  the link below so it will be easier to manage. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232161/annual-smoking-weekend-2016


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree with Paul, and thanks James for starting new thread.

Still on site, tried to upload some photos, but proving difficult with Internet connection, so will post up tomorrow when I am home.

It sure is quite here tonight!!!


----------

